# France Passion POI - in progress



## 99413

If anyone is interested I am in the process of preparing a POI file for the France Passion 'sites'.

I searched on the web but only found a POI having a small subset of the sites, so decided to create my own.

The process is incredibly tedious and time consuming, but I am using my time commuting into London to try and get a couple of departments a day done. If you see a guy on the Weymouth to Waterloo train with a laptop and a copy of France Passion 2007 in his hand- say hi !

At the rate I am going I should be able to provide the complete POI in a month or two.

The POI will not be accurate as I can only guess from the map as to the location of each site - I am guessing that they will be accurate to within a radius of 2-3 miles. Each POI will have the department no., its name, and the page no. and map ref from the 2007 guide.

Personally I shall use it with both TomTom, and with MemoryMap on my laptop, which gives a better view of things - it will allow me to see which sites are near my intended route.

If anyone is interested in obtaining a copy, mail me *(see below)* and I shall let you know when it is complete. (If I know other people are waiting for it it might spur me on to complete it sooner !)

And before anyone asks - no I won't be releasing it in stages.
The reason is, I am preparing it with MemoryMap and to generate the TomTom POI from the MemoryMap format requires some munging of the data - not something I have time to do on a regular basis.

If enough people are interested in the data, it would be worthwhile if people could give me GPS lat and long details of sites they visit. The data would become much more useful over time then !

*If you are interested in obtaining a copy of the POI once completed, please EMAIL me, rather than post to this thread - I can then build up a CC list to ease mailing you*


----------



## tincan

Phil, 
I would really appreciate a copy when available and will be happy to supply any gps details of sites we stay on. Like the campsite db hopefully it will grow and grow. If you need any further encouragement we will be heading from Cherbourg towards Verdun on 4 June, not too many sites over that side so it shouldn't take you long  

thanks for the effort - just shows the advantage of public transport

Noel


----------



## 91502

Phil
Put me on the list please.
James


----------



## Tucano

philw
very interested because at the moment we are in France having problems trying to find passion sites, is it us, or me?
My navigator is useless at this sort of thing and being unable to drive our first van it is extremely trying, to say the least, trying to drive and nav at the same time.
Happily using Aires but would like to try the Passions,
Regards,
Norman and Kay


----------



## Wiggy

Hi Philw

Please can you also put me on your list when your task is completed

We want to try some of the French Passion sites later this summer

Regards and thank you

wiggy


----------



## griffly16

I've already downloaded them from somewhere for my trip a couple of weeks ago. I'll try to find and post the link.


----------



## griffly16

Here it is - in the downloads section on this site 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=16&lid=39&type=url#get


----------



## 99413

That's right there is an F.P. POI file on this site - but it only has a fraction of the sites.

(It has 148 sites - by my reckoning there are approx 1100 sites in the 2007 list).

I think someone either just entered the sites around the area they were planning on visiting, or ran out of steam entering them all.

I reckon the latter, because trust me ...

I'm up to 260 so far, with :

01 - ain
25 - doubs
39 - jura
73 - savoie
74 - haute-savoie
19 - correze
23 - creuse
24 - dordogne
46 - lot
87 - haute-vienne
12 - aveyron
15 - cantal
43 - haute-loire
48 - lozere
63 - puy-de-dome
07 - ardeche
26 - drome
38 - isere
42 - loire
69 - rhone
84 - vaucluse
04 - alpes de hte provence
05 - hautes alpes
06 - alpes maritimes
83 - var

Damn that France is big !


----------



## Telbell

Tuscano-(N and K)

Surprised to hear yr comments about finding FP sites- I understood that the book gave excellent directions-not true then?


----------



## scottie

Hi
Can you please add me to your list,at least when you are entering them on the laptop you can be there in mind if not in body


----------



## prusling

Please include me; I'll keep my eyes open for you when I travel between Poole and London every couple of weeks!


----------



## Royboy

*France Passion POI*

Hi Phil

What a splendid chap you are!

We have started to use France Passion in the last year and they are superb! but sometimes not so easy to find without a GPS ref

The ones we have stayed in - I have kept the GPS positions for :

They are:

Nord, Broxeele, Auberge de la Chouette 50deg 49' 35.6" N 2deg 19' 27.2" E

Indre et Loire. Vernou sur brenne, Le Moulin D'Angibault 47deg 26' 45.6" N 0deg 51' 10.1" E

Charente Maritime, Asnieres la Giraud, Les Raisins de L'abbaye 45deg 53' 44.6" N 0deg 30' 1.0" W

Oise, Songeons, Les Mesanges 49deg 34' 7.6" N 1deg 52' 24.4" E

Please include us in your mailing of the POI file. We are leaving on our next trip to france on 9 May and would appreciate anything you have got by then. I Use various formats of files and am quite happy with a CSV file or Excel spreadsheet if that means you dont have to convert your data - quite happy to play myself.

I am so glad someone has picked up the ball with this - I too have been looking for a POI of France Passion for some time on the net - to no avail

We will be staying in a further 3 new Passions in May on route to Italy via the Brenner Pass and will confirm the true lat/long on our return.

We will use more Passions in Sept and again mail true locations to you

Cheers

Roy


----------



## Batch

Yes please that would be great. going to France in the summer.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Phil

Good luck in your venture, sounds a big job to me.

If you want to put your POI files on MHF for download I'm sure Nuke would be interested in doing so if the file is better than the one we have now. Not saying you should or shouldn't but if you want to make it available to all members just drop Nuke a PM.


----------



## geraldandannie

Telbell said:


> Surprised to hear yr comments about finding FP sites- I understood that the book gave excellent directions-not true then?


We used a few last summer, and found the book vague at best. The roadside signage is almost non-existant, and the directions were textual (IIRC) - no detailed local maps.

This is what concerns me about transcribing information from the book - bad location data is bad location data, no matter what form it takes.

I really wish people like France Passion would understand we're no longer in the Victorian era. I don't know if they visit their sites (I suspect they don't, considering the facilities reported in the book compared to those on the actual site in some cases), but it would be so easy (if they did) to give us GPS coordinates.

One day, one day.

Gerald


----------



## 99413

*Bad data is bad data ...*

I agree - F.P. should provide GPS data. But they don't. I am trying to remedy the situation by starting the ball rolling - if people could use the POI I provide in the knowledge that the data is initially inaccurate, but provide me with correct coords for sites they visit, then over time the data will become more and more valuable to us all. I plan to annotate those sites whose coords have been recorded correctly.

I use both TomTom and MemoryMap (laptop) and being able to view a large map on the laptop, with overlays selectively enabled to show camperstops, aires and soon france passion sites is invaluable.


----------



## 99413

*MHF hosting of the POI*

I plan to host the POI on my own website/blog, TBD, but for free, under the Creative Commons license :

http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/3.0/

I find MHF very useful, and have myself subscribed, but object to the download of such data being restricted to paying users only. I will have dedicated a great deal of time and effort into producing this data - why should I then allow its use to be restricted and proceeds effectively going to someone else !


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: MHF hosting of the POI*



philw said:


> why should I then allow its use to be restricted and proceeds effectively going to someone else !


Not strictly true. You can upload what you like (within reason) to the MHF download area, whether it's exclusive or repeated elsewhere. It's your choice. It simply widens the market. You can put a link to your website in your sig, with something like

Get your France Passion GPS info here ---> LINK

As long as it's not advertising a fee-paying site, it should be OK. But if it's in the downloads section, members can go there instead of trying to remember who that guy was that did the France Passion GPS data, and finding your signature.

Dave (Nukeadmin) charges a small fee to attempt to cover the costs of running MHF, which are huge, due to the amount of information stored, the number of members, and the amount of web traffic it creates. To encourage members to become subscribers, and to give subscribers something for their money, certain parts of MHF are only available to those that pay their money. It's the same the world over. So much software is available on a restricted time or restricted capability basis for free; if you want added functionality or to use it for real, then you must subscribe.

One point about creating GPS POIs. There is a danger that, because a GPS can resolve down to 10 metres or whatever it is, if you give someone a piece of data to that level of accuracy, they will assume that the core data is correct. It's human nature. There are many threads on MHF about the disappointment of the Aires POIs, and the existing France Passion POIs. I downloaded the latter, and was disappointed to find they didn't work (at least, at the locations I was looking for they didn't).

Don't get me wrong - I'm not trying to put you down, and I admire the amount of work you're putting in. Getting others to update the information is a good idea, but how many will actually report the correct information? Is there a danger of the foreign traveller misreading the GPS coordinates, or writing them down wrong, or pressing the wrong button, or mis-typing the information they send to you?

At least it's a start, and as long as the users understand that the POI is approximate, and even the book can be several kilometres out (as we found one was last year :roll: ), then it's fine.

Good luck on your endeavour.

Gerald


----------



## 99413

I understand why you should subscribe to things, as something like MHF must take a lot of setting up and maintaining - I agree that nukeadmin is entitled to recover his costs and even make a profit. (The site carries advertising too let's not forget).

I too subscribe !

My objection is to having my work (and hopefully that of others who contribute) being restricted to fee paying users. Particularly when the fee goes to someone else.

As for the accuracy - I agree, and I will be making it abundantly clear to users that the data is to be taken with a pinch of salt, even the 'verified' locations.

But its better than nothing, surely ?!

Incidentally - since my previous post regarding the license for my POI, I have received an email from a gentleman who annually updates a POI for the French aires containing over 4000 locations. He too does not upload his POI to MHF for the very same reason !! 

Free the POI !


----------



## geraldandannie

philw said:


> But its better than nothing, surely ?!
> !


Absolutely, Phil. As long as everyone understands that it's a 'guide' to the location. I'd hate to see motorhomers blindly following the satnav (like I usually do :wink: ) and ending up in the wrong farmer's field!



philw said:


> Free the POI !


 :lol: I like it. Free stuff is good.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob

*Passion*

Hello there,

Something I have mentioned on here before. Yes please put me on the list too~!

Kindest Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## Royboy

Phil

As I have already said (and done) I will confirm true coords of the Passions I visit. I believe others with any decency will do the same - it is the least they can do for a free POI in the first place. It doesn't matter about its *initial *accuracy its the *end* result that counts.

Anyone who has used the book and has a satnav should be grateful for the POI file, and in return they should be more than willing to update its accuracy.

Do not be discouraged by the doubters Phil keep up the good work

On another note "A Chap with 4000 Aires POI for free" any chance of a link?

Roy


----------



## 99413

*France Passion POI - Ready !*

The POI for France Passion is now ready. All those who sent me their private email (not the MHF alias) should be receiving a zip file containing the POI and the Memory Map CSV filed. There is even a France Passion BMP to go with the OV2 file - import them together into TomTom and you will get the France Passion logo showing each site.

Anyone who does not receive the zip file - my apologies. Please email me with your real world email address, not the MHF alias/address, and I will send you the file. I want a proper email address, as I can maintain a distribution list this way.


----------



## drcotts

*datum?*

Phil
What datum are you using.? We all need to be using the same one dont we?


----------



## 93593

*Re: MHF hosting of the POI*



philw said:


> I plan to host the POI on my own website/blog, TBD, but for free, under the Creative Commons license :
> 
> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/3.0/
> 
> I find MHF very useful, and have myself subscribed, but object to the download of such data being restricted to paying users only. I will have dedicated a great deal of time and effort into producing this data - why should I then allow its use to be restricted and proceeds effectively going to someone else !


----------



## Grizzly

Phil...I'd very much like a copy. I have PMed you with my e-mail address.

What a star you are. I tried to make set of POIs once but soon gave up as I realised I am hopeless at copying large numbers down accurately onto a computer.

Thank you

G


----------



## griffly16

Hi,

I've PM'd Phil for a copy but no reply yet, so not sure if he's on holiday and won't be back before I go on mine.

Any chance someone else has the new POI and wouldn't mind sending them to me?

Thanks in advance
Griff


----------



## 96299

griffly16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've PM'd Phil for a copy but no reply yet, so not sure if he's on holiday and won't be back before I go on mine.
> 
> Any chance someone else has the new POI and wouldn't mind sending them to me?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Griff


Yep,same here,no reply yet.


----------



## teemyob

*Desperate*

Hello,

I think Philw may be away. If anyone is desperate for a copy, please PM me and I will forward Phil's data file.

Only if you need it fast as going away or something as I am limited for time.

Trev


----------



## griffly16

Trev

You have a PM

Thanks
Griff


----------



## 115439

*Re: MHF hosting of the POI*



philw said:


> I plan to host the POI on my own website/blog, TBD, but for free, under the Creative Commons license :
> 
> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/3.0/
> 
> I find MHF very useful, and have myself subscribed, but object to the download of such data being restricted to paying users only. I will have dedicated a great deal of time and effort into producing this data - why should I then allow its use to be restricted and proceeds effectively going to someone else !


----------



## 121835

error


----------



## 121835

*Re: France Passion POI - Ready !*



philw said:


> The POI for France Passion is now ready. All those who sent me their private email (not the MHF alias) should be receiving a zip file containing the POI and the Memory Map CSV filed. There is even a France Passion BMP to go with the OV2 file - import them together into TomTom and you will get the France Passion logo showing each site.
> 
> Anyone who does not receive the zip file - my apologies. Please email me with your real world email address, not the MHF alias/address, and I will send you the file. I want a proper email address, as I can maintain a distribution list this way.


Hello, 
Can you send me your file "POI FRANCE PASSION" at the following addresses:
[email protected] 
germain [email protected] 
Thank you in advance.
Cordially.
GERMAN JOSÉ


----------



## 121835

philw said:


> If anyone is interested I am in the process of preparing a POI file for the France Passion 'sites'.
> 
> I searched on the web but only found a POI having a small subset of the sites, so decided to create my own.
> 
> The process is incredibly tedious and time consuming, but I am using my time commuting into London to try and get a couple of departments a day done. If you see a guy on the Weymouth to Waterloo train with a laptop and a copy of France Passion 2007 in his hand- say hi !
> 
> At the rate I am going I should be able to provide the complete POI in a month or two.
> 
> The POI will not be accurate as I can only guess from the map as to the location of each site - I am guessing that they will be accurate to within a radius of 2-3 miles. Each POI will have the department no., its name, and the page no. and map ref from the 2007 guide.
> 
> Personally I shall use it with both TomTom, and with MemoryMap on my laptop, which gives a better view of things - it will allow me to see which sites are near my intended route.
> 
> If anyone is interested in obtaining a copy, mail me *(see below)* and I shall let you know when it is complete. (If I know other people are waiting for it it might spur me on to complete it sooner !)
> 
> And before anyone asks - no I won't be releasing it in stages.
> The reason is, I am preparing it with MemoryMap and to generate the TomTom POI from the MemoryMap format requires some munging of the data - not something I have time to do on a regular basis.
> 
> If enough people are interested in the data, it would be worthwhile if people could give me GPS lat and long details of sites they visit. The data would become much more useful over time then !
> 
> *If you are interested in obtaining a copy of the POI once completed, please EMAIL me, rather than post to this thread - I can then build up a CC list to ease mailing you*


Hello, 
PLEASE, can you send me your file on the POI France passion, I am subscribed and i could return to you by E-mail the address GPS exact of the sites which i have found.
Excuse me for my bad english, i try to write in inglish but is not very good. 
Thank you in advance.
Cordially.
GERMAIN JOSÉ


----------



## Vennwood

*What Happened here?*

Does anyone know what happened here?

I see that this thread started off enthusiastically in 2007 then nothing until the last couple of days. I also notice that Philw isn't a member now and hasn't posted on here since 2007 - presumably this all turned to worms...


----------



## fatboy6

*down load*

Phil
Put me on the list please fatboy6


----------



## 91502

Hi all
I have the file Phil sent me last July and I can forward it to anyone who sends me a pm with an email address. We used it last summer and it worked fine on our Garmin but I think it comes for TomTom and I had to use a converter.
JP


----------



## randonneur

You can email Phil on [email protected]

He sent me an email today with the zip file and gave me permission to give out his email address.


----------



## speedypat

*JP garmin converter file*

Hi JP
can i ask what converter file you used to convert the TOM TOM file to garmin for the POI ,,thanks


----------



## speedypat

*JP garmin converter file*

Hi JP
can i ask what converter file you used to convert the TOM TOM file to garmin for the POI ,,thanks


----------



## 91502

Hi Speedypat
I used a free program called POIConverter which is quite apt.
You can download it from the authors site HERE
Happy travelling
JP


----------



## speedypat

*JP garmin converter file*

Thanks JP 
any chance you still have the converted file that you could email me as i emailed phil but have not heard from him yet and off to France soon and not that god on computers

Thank you


----------



## 91502

No problem, let me have an email address and I will mail it. DO you have the aires and campsite ones?
JP


----------



## speedypat

*JP garmin converter file*

Hi Jp
Dont have any of them at all just the books if you have the aires and campsites that would be just super save a lot of hassle looking at books as my other half does not like the mapwork so Garmin is perfect when everything is on it

Much appreciated

My email is [email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## carol

And me please - any/all

[email protected]

Thanks

Carol


----------



## sunbeams

Hi JP could you please email me the garmin FP files as i have just joined the FP and got the book and see what you mean


----------



## sunbeams

Sorry JP my email is [email protected]


----------



## steco1958

*France Passion POI*

Phil,

I have only just joined MHF as I have just converted from Caravan to MH, I am a member of France Passion 2009 but would love to receive to poi for my garmin.

Hope I am not too late

email is [email protected]

Regards

Steve


----------



## jhelm

I sent an email but never got a reply.


----------



## 91502

jhelm
Sorrry send me an email address again and I will forward them.
JP


----------



## Vennwood

Hi I got the file from Phil and he is happy for it to be distributed so here it is.

As has been pointed out though it is a little out of date now


----------



## 124808

*Re: France Passion POI - Ready !*



philw said:


> The POI for France Passion is now ready. All those who sent me their private email (not the MHF alias) should be receiving a zip file containing the POI and the Memory Map CSV filed. There is even a France Passion BMP to go with the OV2 file - import them together into TomTom and you will get the France Passion logo showing each site.
> 
> Anyone who does not receive the zip file - my apologies. Please email me with your real world email address, not the MHF alias/address, and I will send you the file. I want a proper email address, as I can maintain a distribution list this way.


Hello Phil,
Just discovered your great job about france passion poi for tomtom.
This is just missing on the france site.
As we from the end of last year using a tomtom now, I would be very pleased if you would send me a copy.

Thanks in advance, and if you visit Holland with your motorhome,
we have a free place also (incl water electra and waste for toilet)
Just drop me a mail.

Ap


----------



## 124884

Hi!
I would live to know about the places in the France passion guide, but I'm not sure what a POI file is. Sorry for the question, it might seem a bit stupid I know....


----------



## carol

Vennwood said:


> Hi I got the file from Phil and he is happy for it to be distributed so here it is.
> 
> As has been pointed out though it is a little out of date now


I asked for one, and didn't get it - so have downloaded this - so thank you Phil and Vennwood for all the work involved.

Carol


----------



## Spacerunner

Can't see what all the fuss is about. Tried a couple of passions recently and was not very impressed.
Couldn't find one, obliged to spend 44 euros on another for Chateau priced brandy, sorry cognac(!), at another and had to resist being dragged into a glorified farm shop in another.

No, not impressed at all.


----------



## Donaldo

*France Passion poi*

Hello,

I`m new here. I`d like to have the poi file for France Passion. Can someone send it to me Please? [email protected]

Thanks for that! :wink:


----------



## McGiver

*Thanks to Phil*

Hi.

I have just register and only to get this POI-s. Thanks to Phil and of course to VennWood for link. :notworthy:


----------



## mickananna

*french passion*

What a fantastic help that would be could you please put us on your list
Many thanks MickanAnna


----------



## mickananna

*french passion*

Yes please that would be fantastic my email adress is [email protected]

Many thanks for all the hard work that you have put in.

Anna & Mick


----------



## TR5

How do you inport the OV2 file and the BMP file.
When connecting the Tomtom to my computer and opening the files within the tomtom, the POI files have the extension .tlv so just copying from winzip to the tomtom folder does not work.

What am I missing.......!!!


----------



## arh

Is this file?? available for a Snooper Ventura, or only Tom-Toms, I have spent a week putting the 2010 book (western/southern) into my laptop onto Microsoft Autoroute, but when you start to attempt to narrow the instructions down, a lot of them get very vague, a pity they've not heard of Gps co-ordinates at F.P.


----------



## CourtJester

I've just returned a Snooper Ventura. I didn't like it. 

You cannot download user POIs and although there is an extensive pre-loaded list of POIs, I have found problems. 

The Snooper told me that there were no LPG locations within a radius of 60 miles from Sandbach yet Garmin shows 52 within 32 miles!

The 'support' desk told me the missing locations were due to 'Navteq mapping', strange then that Garmin use Navteq mapping and there appears to be no problem.

Gone back to Garmin.

Cheers


----------



## maxl

*Can you send me your file "POI FRANCE PASSION"*

Hello
I am from Bavaria and i need the POI FRENCE PASSION.
Can you help me please.#Thanks
:wink:


----------



## BlackScorpion

*Would love a copy of the France Passion POI's*

Please put me on the list for the France Passion POI's, they are, I think hard to find ,just using the books, especially as I have to do it all myself. Haven't trained up the dog yet......

[email protected]


----------



## Telbell

I see there are people asking for POI's on France Passion.

The thread is now over 3 yrs old and the OP hasn't posted since that time.

I would think that any set of POI's made up in 2007/8 will be well out of date. My FP book shows there are many new "sites" come into being since then.

Best get a map or satnav with up to date road numbers! :lol:


----------



## sander4709

Hi Phil,

Great idea and your hard work is appreciated.

Please add me to the list and as I will be using FPs for a couple of weeks in September, I will provide GPS co-ords of those that I use.

Thanks again


----------



## Telbell

> Please add me to the list and as I will be using FPs for a couple of weeks in September, I will provide GPS co-ords of those that I use.


Is it just me then that's confused here? :?

Phil hasn't posted on this topic for three years ....see date of Posts. Vennwood did so last year on his behalf.

But any Details of FP sites will now be well out of date :roll:


----------

